# Have push notifications been disabled?



## Peterdg

Since the latest forum upgrade, there was a new function "receive push notifications". 

I don't receive them anymore and apparently the possibility to enable them has also disappeared from the "Preferences" options. 

I found this very useful, certainly since the "Alerts" on the forum page does not automatically update anymore since the last but one forum upgrade.


----------



## mkellogg

There was a problem, but I think it has been resolved. I just reenabled it.


----------



## Peterdg

Thanks Mike. I received the notification now.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

What are "push notifications", please? I currently read at the bottom of my screen," Word Reference Forums would like your permisssion to enable push notifications." Thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> What are "push notifications", please? I currently read at the bottom of my screen," Word Reference Forums would like your permisssion to enable push notifications." Thanks.


This will be on your phone. It will give some sort of notification on your phone. I just enabled it on mine. Let's see what happens when you reply.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, Mike! (I almost never consult WRF on my phone, so probably won't enable it .)


----------



## mkellogg

Hmm. Got an email notification about your post, but nothing on the phone yet. I thought a notification of some type would pop up. I'm sure something eventually will happen.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

mkellogg said:


> Hmm. Got an email notification about your post, but nothing on the phone yet. I thought a notification of some type would pop up. I'm sure something eventually will happen.



Perhaps that's because I didn't enable push notifications? Or does this only concern my not receiving them, not others being notified of them on their (cell, presumably) phones?


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Hmm. Got an email notification about your post, but nothing on the phone yet. I thought a notification of some type would pop up. I'm sure something eventually will happen.


Did you configure for which events you want to receive "push notifications" (in your account preferences)?


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> Did you configure for which events you want to receive "push notifications" (in your account preferences)?


I see. The only current option for push notifications is:


> Receive push notification when a new conversation message is received


So, no push notifications for replies to posts. That is an odd design choice. I'll let you know what I see next time I get a conversation message.


----------



## Peterdg

@mkellogg

I see. This single option is just under the "enable push notifications" option in the "preferences" section.

But further down the page there is an additional list where you can choose for which events you wish to receive alerts and/or push notifications.

I do not use push notifications on my phone, but I do use them in Chrome on W10 and that works perfectly.


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> But further down the page there is an additional list where you can choose for which events you wish to receive alerts and/or push notifications.
> 
> I do not use push notifications on my phone, but I do use them in Chrome on W10 and that works perfectly.


Oh. I see. Still, I haven't yet seen anything resembling a notification on my phone.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I've received a ton of them today — and I don't want them cluttering up my cell!


----------



## Peterdg

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I've received a ton of them today — and I don't want them cluttering up my cell!


You can go to your account, preferences.

There should be a button on that page that says "disable push notifications". Mind you, you have to do that on your cell phone, not from a browser on your PC. The "push notifications" are specific per device, so if you disable it from your web browser, it won't disable it for your phone.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Oh. I see. Still, I haven't yet seen anything resembling a notification on my phone.


Does your phone allow push notifications? I know on Android, you have to specify which applications can send notifications (on my Android version: under "Settings", "Notifications").


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks for the info, Peter. I'll see if I can make that work.


----------



## cherine

Peterdg said:


> Does your phone allow push notifications?


Good observation/question. Push notifications don't work on iphones, unfortunately.


----------

